# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Depilacja laserowa opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Zwracam się o opinie na temat depilacji laserowej, tzn czy jest dobrą metodą na pozbycie się owłosienia?
Wiem, że jest trwała, bezpieczna i tylko trochę bolesna. 
Jakie jest Wasze zdanie?

----------


## maja

Z tego co się dowiadywałam w gabinecie dermatologicznym koszt to np. bikini ok. 300 zł. Niestety zabieg trzeba kilka razy powtarzać, żeby dał efekt i podobno nie da się doprowadzić do 100% efektu końcowego.

----------


## Re-nu

Ja uważam, że to najlepszy zabieg jaki może sobie sprawic każda dziewczyna. Komfort nieoceniony, rewelacja. Ważna jest żeby zabieg był wykonywany laserem najlepszę to LightSheer Desire i musi koniecznie wykonywac doświadczona osoba. Jak dawki sa duże to zabieg jest skuteczny, ale i bolesny. Mnie to nie przeraza, depilator tez boli, a powtarzac trzeba w kółko. Natalia Pycka to kosmetolog którą moge smiało polecic. Dla mnie rewelacja.

----------


## celinaPi

ja na temat depilacji mogę powiedzieć tyle ,ze miałam ją robioną i jestem zniejbardzo zadowolona , Oczywiście nie ukrywajmy bo ogromne znaczenie ma jakim laserem masz ta depialcje przeprowadzaną . W moim przypadku depialcje miałam przeprowadzaną  w klinice Miracki w Warszawie , laserem palomar vectus . Laser ma to do siebie ,zę odczytuje poziom melatoninyw zwiazku z czym skóra nie ulega poparzeniu . Poza tym potrzebnych jest od 4-5 zabiegów by całkowicie pozbyć się włosków .

----------


## soksana88

Nie wiem , ja miałam depilację okolic bikini i tak na dobra sprawe , również miałam ją robioną w klinice Miracki . Szczerze to pozbyłam sie ich w 100 % . Poza tym ja na taki zabieg jak depilacja laserowa nie decydowałabym się na salon kosmetyczny tylko własnie na klinikę medycyny estetycznej . Jeszcze co  do samego zabiegu , to skóra chłodzona jest przed zabiegiem , w trakcie oraz po zabiegu  :Wink:

----------


## Komka

ja robiłam w Klinice Miracki i gdybym jeszcze raz robić to też bym się zdecydowała na tą klinikę!

----------


## Miczka

a mają dobre lasery? słyszałam ze mocne, ale szczerze mówiąc zastanwiam się nad pójściem do nich!

----------


## alexa561

ja jestem po epilacji i powiem wam, że jestem mega zadowolona. Zabiegi laserem miałam przeprowadzane w Coco Time we Wrocławiu. Super podejście do klienta, omówienie zabiegu i efektów, przygotowanie do zabiegu - nic nie można im zarzucić. No i konkurencyjne ceny. A co do efektów? żadnych włosków  :Smile:

----------


## Bettinka

w Wawie to wlasnie Klinkia Miracki - mocne lasery. Ja mimo tego że mam ciemne owłosienie to pare zabiegów i mam ten problem już za sobą! na prawdę zdziałali cuda  :Wink:

----------


## Luczi

tak potwierdzam, Klinika Miracki ma doskonałe lasery! ja byłam na paru zaiegach i moje nóżki są baaardzo gładkie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kiedyś chodziłam na wosk...ale po pierwsze bardzo mnie to bolało a po drugie mam bardzo wrażliwą skórę i czasem robiły mi się siniaki.  Zapisałam się na depilację laserową w gabinecie imageszczecin.pl w Szczecinie. Bardzo sprawnie i bezboleśnie to poszło.

----------


## RenataD

Jest trwała i bezpieczna TAK - pod warunkiem, że robiona w dobrym miejscu medycznym, przed zabiegiem jest konsultacja dermatologa a zabieg wykonywany jest laserem. Sprawdzony jest lightsheer. A co d bolesności to sprawa indywidualna - pewne jest, że lightsheer Duet z dwiema głowicami jest dużo, dużo mniej bolesny niż klasyczny lightsheer. A można też przed zabiegiem posmarować skórę kremem przeciwbólowym (emla).

----------


## Klinika Estetica

Okres jesienno-zimowy jest dobrym czasem na poddanie się zabiegom laserowym, gdyż powinno się je przeprowadzać na skórze, która nie jest opalona, a po zabiegu należy unikać słońca. Dlatego zminimalizujemy ryzyko przebarwień czy podrażnień skóry.

Do tego obecnie skóra jest bardziej jasna, dzięki czemu zabiegi będą bardziej efektywne, gdyż światło lasera będzie lepiej absorbowane przez włosy.

----------


## rusalka

mam wlasny depilator ipl babyliss, inwestycja się opłaciła, wydalam raz kaskę i zabiegi robię wtedy kiedy mi pasuje, nigzie nie muszę chodzić, co jest dla mnie dużo wygodniejsze, dpeiluę się od paru miesięcy, mniej odrasta mi włosków a jak już odrastają to są jasniejsze i ciensze,dla mnie bomba

----------


## AnnaDor

Ja jestem zdecydowanie za depilacją laserową. U mnie okazała się skuteczna, jestem bardzo zadowolona, wreszcie nie trzeba myśleć  o ciągłej depilacji a naprawdę nie cierpiałam depilatora, past cukrowych czy innych wosków. Dlatego laser jest de best. Zabiegi miałam w MW Clinic w  Skierniewicach. Mają tam laser Vectus – ma dobrą renomę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z moim owłosieniem nie było problemu i wszystko się dało usunąć na kilku sesjach. Dość długo szukałam dobrego miejsca gdzie będe mogła wykonać taki zabieg. Moja znajoma poleciła mi salon w Lublinie na Skłodowskiej -LaserEstetic.  W tym salonie można nie tylko skorzystać z usług depilacji laserowej ale też powiękrzyć usta kwasem hialuronowym zrobić pelling chemiczny czy poddać się zabieg  wi mezoterapii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wykonywałam depilację laserową nóg w Laser Delux w Łodzi. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów, ponieważ po 3 zabiegach już moje nogi były super gładkie. Do końca serii zostały mi jeszcze 2 zabiegi, myślę, że były to dobrze zainwestowane pieniądze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dla mnie jest to idealne rozwiązanie - duża oszczędność czasu, efekty utrzymują się długo. Myślę, że ważne jest, aby znaleźć sprawdzone miejsce. Ja polecam Estetyka Day Spa. Mają dobry sprzęt, kompetentne i profesjonalne pracownice. Dzięki temu zabiegi są bezbolesne.

----------


## karvona

Dla mnie Klinika Estetica z Wrocławia okazała się idealnym gabinetem medycyny estetycznej i przede wszystkim miejscem w którym bardzo profesjonalnie wykonano mi depilację laserową. 2 sesje, praktycznie bezboleśnie, a efekt świetny! Warto polecać dobre kliniki mam nadzieje, ze moja opinia komukolwiek pomogła  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam jasne włosy na ciele, ale i tak są uciążliwe, więc zdecydowałam się na laser, ale jak pewnie wiecie, nie każdy lasem radzi sobie z jasnymi włosami. W WellDerm w Warszawie mają epilację laserem Palomar Vectus i powiem wam, że włosów już nie mam. Nie sądziłam, że to tak dobrze zadziała, ale serio, polecam. Skóra jest tak samo miękka, nie jest poparzona, ani nic, no mega mi się to sprawdziło, polecam.

----------


## rysiek301

> .... w Warszawie mają epilację laserem ....


Czy epilacja, to taka depilacja przez internet?  :Wink:

----------


## Pola35

Korzystałam z zabiegów depilacji laserowej i uważam, że to była świetna decyzja. Polecam każdemu. Nareszcie całkowicie pozbyłam się problemu z wrastającymi włoskami oraz podrażnieniami po goleniu  :Smile:  Polecam! Miałam robione zabiegi laserem Light Sheer Duet  :Smile:  Byłam w salonie Laser Delux w Łodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pola ja też byłam w Laser Delux na zabiegach depilacji laserowej. Na początku w ogóle miałam obawy przed depilacją laserową ale później postanowiłam spróbować nie żałuję, bo po 6 zabiegach faktycznie mam gładką skórę  :Smile:

----------


## mejka2

Bardzo się cieszę, że zdecydowałam się na depilację laserową. Mam przynajmniej święty spokój. Zabiegi robiłam w Warszawie w depicare.pl/  polecam każdemu to miejsce. Mega profesjonalne podejście do klienta.

----------

